# been shopping for pop-ups



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

Since I'm new to the, I have purchased my first prop to see how things work etc...

bought the guts for the barrel pop-up spitter kit from DC

wish me luck...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

luck.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Luck

There are some great threads around here on how to and help for the prop challanged. we all started in the same place.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, if you bought it from my friend Brent...You'll have a life time of usage with it!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That will be a great prop punch. Good luck!


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

well guys DC came through, i got my dc barrell spitter prop parts and stuff, I got a barrel locally, now to put it all together...

stay tuned.

Brent from dc props went above and beyond when I got worried about a shipping problem...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Glad Brent came through for you punch. Looking forward to seeing the result. Post a video if you can.


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

Up-date:

finally had some time to bolt the lifter into the barrel, thread some quick connect air fittings(included in purchase) into the barrel.

plan on a test run tommorrow, and installing the prop 1, manifolds, etc into a waterproof box.


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

some pics


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

good luck


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

just an update, got the prop working, at 50psi, doesn't even move, at 75psi, it barely moves, at 90psi, it pops up, and slams back down, I wonder what that extra piece was for....

ran into a problem, I placed the air quick connects directly below, and behind the prop, well after 3 cycles, it cut through an air line, I'm going to relocate these quick connects to the side of the prop, out of the travel of the pop-up.

2nd problem the water tight box I purchased was to small, i of course wedged everything in, and the prop didn't work so good, to many kinked air lines : )

I have a 5mb video, but no where to host, maybe utube?


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

I wanted to add, this video, was taken after the prop initially popped up...


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey punch looks good to me!!! Now did ya understand how it went together? Do ya get pneumatics now?  Great job!


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

babygirl_kmp said:


> Hey punch looks good to me!!! Now did ya understand how it went together? Do ya get pneumatics now?  Great job!


well brent from DC sent everything already connected, but i had to disconnect most things, and the problem i couldn't figure out was, the prop would rise slowly and slam back down, turns out the air lines i reversed, but with a dual action cylinder the lines don't connect the way i thought they would..

the up action connects to the top of the cylinder (near the bore?) and the down action connects to the bottom of the cylinder, I had a hard time getting that!!!

also, brent included a valve to regulate the air flow on one of the lines, i removed that and didn't pay attention where it went, i had to play around with it but its working good now, that valve controls the props reset/down speed , otherwise it slammed very violently.

need to add, a underwater light, a pump for bubbles, sound, and decals...also redoing my waterproof box idea....


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Punch,

The underwater light I use for my animated Witch's cauldron is available here:

http://www.123ponds.com/ca10weggliw3.html

The difference between this one and many of the others is that it's made of cast metal and comes with an intergrated magnetic base. Being metal means it is designed to be used in or out of water and does not overheat. I've used it for the last 3 years and have not burned the 10w halogen bulb out yet, but Home Depot always has them in stock.

As pictured, it comes with 4 different colored lenses that simply snap on. The head is adjustable so you can point it in most any direction. The downside is they have gotten expensive and the one pictured in the link above doesn't come with the power adapter, but available for an additional cost. Perhaps you can look around the internet for a better price, and one that is a package deal. Either way, it's the one you want.

The power adapter also enables you to connect numerous egg lights should you require more than just one pointed at your prop, or props. Hope this helps.


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks will look locally for this item...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

hey Richie do you have any pics of your props using these lights? THANKS


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Turtle,

The 10w halogen Egg Light I referred Punch to, you can see how bright it is on the face of my animated Witch below. The Egg light is inside the cauldron pointed directly at her face with a green lens installed and was low enough to clear the rotating crank. There was also one of those LED Rainbow lights I recommened to you on another thread also inside the cauldron with only the blue LED turned on. The blue LED added a great deal of effect shined on the fog coming out of it, but was not pointed at her face.


----------

